# Just for Fun Gun



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

So, what rifle or rifles do you use as a fun gun (aka plinker)? I had been looking for a 22 caliber M16 knockoff, but the prices were high for a decent rifle. The cheaper models were just that....Cheaply built. I picked up a German make GSG522 and really liked it, so I bought one and mounted a BSA Sweet 22 on it. Took it out yesterday and was impressed with the fast handling, accuracy of it. I ran it slow until the sight-in was finished, then opened her up. Tried CCI and Federal Match ammo, without a jam. So what do you use......Just for fun?


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

I got a 10 22 for my daughter and put an Archangel stock on it to make it look like an AR 15. Lots of fun to shoot and very accurate.

Steve


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a Marlin model 60, a 10-22 and a Ruger22/45, the Marlin is definitely the most accurate but the 22/45 is by far the most fun. You can't beat Ruger handguns for accuracy at a reasonable price IMO.


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

I have old Stevens Model 87A i got from my grandfather. My dad shot it as he was growing up and so did I. She is a little beat but still shoots straight and gets packed around quite a bit. Another I have is a 10/22 with a laminated stock and the Ruger heavy hammer forged barrel. It stays put up most of the time but I have been thinking about a Hogue Overmold stock so I wont worry about messing the stock up. I hear those laminate trees are pretty rare.....lol.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Took a ride through the desert today, checking sign, and areas. Took the FunGun with me and managed to make that ever so important "first kill." A bird at about 40 yards. Here's a pic of the rifle.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

is that a can on the end of that bird killer?

what brand of rifle is that?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

They called it a faux silencer, it's fake, just a barrel shroud really, but no matter. I didn't need a silence. It shoots great. The rifle is a GSG (German Sporting Gun) 522 and it is imported by American Tactical Imports.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Had a Marlin Model 60 for many years that was one of my favorites. My daughter wound up with it because of a little eye batting. Still have my dad's Savage Model 29B pump .22, love that gun and would not take thousand dollars for it. I bought a M&P 15-22 that I really love to shoot, too much fun. Had it for a while, my wife wound up with it but she lets me shoot it sometimes.

:hunter:


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

JTKillough said:


> They called it a faux silencer, it's fake, just a barrel shroud really, but no matter. I didn't need a silence. It shoots great. The rifle is a GSG (German Sporting Gun) 522 and it is imported by American Tactical Imports.


Those are cool guns, I shot my friends and was thinking about getting one. Great 22 gun. How much did u get it for? I think they were around 400 last I remember


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I found it at Big 5 for $350, but, back in the day, a lad could have had the set for $5.50 >>>>> www.youtube.com/embed/EPTUV77u6s8 Now that was a really fungun. Today, a rig like this would get you arrested and expelled for life. And surprise, surprise, it's on the ban list.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I recently decided to get into some drills with a .22 LR to increase speed and accuracy on a set of resetting spinners. I didn't want a conventional scope, so I opted for a red dot (Rex Optics less than $40) and put it on a semi-auto Remington model 550-1 - the predecessor of the Speedmaster now available.

The barrel finish is a bit rough but it functions flawlessly and is now my "fun gun." I shoot sub-sonics to keep up the speed and accuracy. Total investment: $165.

I've considered restoring the gun, but then I'd have to get another one that's not so pretty. Naw. Done that with tractors and I've run out of room in my garage with the trailer queens. Come to think of it, same thing happened with my gun safe when I wasn't paying attention.

Just gotta have some that don't need to be babied.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

most of mine are for shooting and not safe queens, there are couple that are just to heavy to carry and they spend most of the time now days in the safe. They were once range Kings due to there accucary and range achivable. I would carry them on my snowmachine for long range shots.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

all my current guns are fun guns

because the all are for hunting,and lets face it guys

hunting is fun

but the best plinker i have ever owned,and wish i still had,was a marlin model 60

that micro groove rifling they use is incredible for accuracy

i could punch one hole groups at 100 yds

litteraly one hole groups,the hole was onlky as big as one shot thru the paper

i thought i was missing the target after the first shot,so i strated aiming at the edge of the hole

and wouldnt you know it,the hole then got bigger

so i started getting creative wheni would take friends with me to the range

i would take one shot,then walk down and put a ballon on the back side of target right behind the hole.

then i would bet them i could shoot the balloon thru the same hole that was already in the paper

the look on their faces was priceless

im gonna have to get me another one of them,but i want one thats atleast 20 years old,so i know the quality will be the same


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

There are always the guns you wish you didn't get rid of, and +1 on all my guns being my fun guns. They all have tons of fun, except when they are not being used.


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

I recently picked up an M&P15-22. Great little rifle and a lot of fun to shoot. The only issues I've had with it was with a particular brand of ammo (Eley). Other than that, it's been a great rifle. A brick of ammo and some spinner targets and you can quickly burn a couple hours.


----------

